# Which Institutes offer ACCA in Germany



## sunshyn

Dear friends in Germany

May you please help me out. I would like to go to Germany to study ACCA (*Association of Chartered Certified Accountants* ) hopefully in July this year but l cant find any college or university listings online for institutes that offer ACCA.

If anyone of you has an idea may please kindly revert back to me 

Many thanks in advance


----------



## James3214

I couldn't find any either, but I am not surprised as ACCA is more of an Anglo-Saxon recognised qualification and there is no equivalent of this association in Germany. 
I found the following article concerning the Georg-August University in Göttingen. Perhaps you could contact them? 

ACCA in Germany: a case study in co-operation - ACCA's links with Georg-August University

There are ACCA exam centres in the main cities, so have you tried contacting ACCA themselves who might be able to provide more details of their teaching partners?


----------



## sunshyn

I referred to the university's website but it says nothing about ACCA... lm now thinking of doing it maybe in The Netherlands do you have any colleges in mind


----------



## Bevdeforges

sunshyn said:


> I referred to the university's website but it says nothing about ACCA... lm now thinking of doing it maybe in The Netherlands do you have any colleges in mind


I looked on the ACCA website and they seem a bit coy about listing sources of training. Basically, it seems to be various forms of exam prep, except for the BSc diploma program BSc Degree, accounting courses, accountancy courses, ACCA

That diploma in "applied accounting" appears to be offered pretty much exclusively through Oxford Brooks University in the UK. But perhaps you'll have better luck finding out more on the ACCA site itself.

The exam prep materials are available for home study and in podcast form, so it's possible there aren't too many university programs directed at the ACCA exams in particular. Have you considered doing a regular business or accountancy degree instead?
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## theresoon

sunshyn said:


> I referred to the university's website but it says nothing about ACCA... lm now thinking of doing it maybe in The Netherlands do you have any colleges in mind


Is there a reason you are looking for doing it in Germany or the Netherlands rather than somewhere else?
I live in Cyprus and know of a few Colleges that offer the courses for ACCA and other Accounting professional qualifications. Some of these have excellent results. If you like I can PM you their info.


----------



## sunshyn

l will be goin to germany in july thats y l would like to search for ACCA training institutes now but either way thnk you for the info


----------



## MariaAB

*Acca*

Hi people,
I saw that you have been discussing ACCA. I am considering starting to prepare for it after I graduate. I was wondering if you could share some more information on how the qualification is received in Germany and what career prospects it provides there. As far as I know the accounting standards differ in Germany although there have been efforts for conversion to international accounting practices. Thank you in advance!


----------



## Franky in Nbg

Hello! 

I just found this forum few minutes ago. I am also very interested in the ACCA qualification and I need your advice. 

I have a bachelor degree in Accounting from Nigeria, a master degree in Finance and Economics from Germany and have worked briefly for PWC in Munich as an intern.

Please advise me on how to go about an ACCA certification. I look forward to hearing from you .


----------



## jagasia

*Information required*

Dear, 

Can you tell me that is there any value of ACCA in Germany.

Regards,
Ravi



Franky in Nbg said:


> Hello!
> 
> I just found this forum few minutes ago. I am also very interested in the ACCA qualification and I need your advice.
> 
> I have a bachelor degree in Accounting from Nigeria, a master degree in Finance and Economics from Germany and have worked briefly for PWC in Munich as an intern.
> 
> Please advise me on how to go about an ACCA certification. I look forward to hearing from you .


----------



## xxxxxxxGaffar

Does ACCA carry much value in Germany ?


----------



## ALKB

Gaffar said:


> Does ACCA carry much value in Germany ?


As far as I know, ACCA does not even offer the option to study German tax law, so that would be a huge disadvantage.

Don't expect any German employers to know what ACCA is.


----------



## Tellus

The german tax- and finance systems problaby are different to most international systems. ACCA is widely unknown.
Guess some private management schools may have classes in international finances, f.e. Steinbeis university, Berlin or Frankfurt school of finance & management.


----------



## Tellus

Link to some sites: Startseite - EBS Universität - Law School, Business School, MBA in Germany

Banking & Finance & Management - Study at Business School - Frankfurt School of Finance & Management

Steinbeis University Berlin Home


----------

